
The Real Russian Mole Inside NSA - aburan28
http://observer.com/2016/08/the-real-russian-mole-inside-nsa/
======
kafkaesq
_It’s not exactly a secret that NSA has one or more Russian moles in its ranks
-- not counting Snowden._

Good point to stop reading. The idea that Snowden was a Russian mole is quite
untenable and basically irresponsible to promote, from a journalistic point of
view.

------
dmfdmf
Maybe its an American who wants the NSA to abide by the constitution.

